# help for my laptop



## yoneal (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi All,
I have a kinda stupid question but sure would love an answer! I just got a Chembook3830 1ghz. Pentium 3 Laptop Notebook that i purchased thru ebay.
I hooked up the ac adapter, plugged in a mouse and hooked up to my cable connection. My problem is I can't figure out how to turn the thing on!!
I have been using a desktop for 5 yrs. but am completely a newbie on laptops.
Sure would appreciate help on this!!

Thank You,
yoneal


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi, and welcome to the TSG forum  :up: 

first you will probaly need to allow the battery to charge for a while - any lights come up when you plug the mains in?

i'll see if i can find a manual


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.chemusa.com/


----------



## yoneal (Oct 22, 2004)

etaf said:


> Hi, and welcome to the TSG forum  :up:
> 
> first you will probaly need to allow the battery to charge for a while - any lights come up when you plug the mains in?
> 
> i'll see if i can find a manual


no, no lites nothing. do u think maybe i have it plugged in wrong? plugged into only spot i could find, lol


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

possibly the batteries nogood - or the ac adater or the laptop
did you buy it as a working concern

do you have a voltmeter?
i assume the mains plugs into a small box wjich then has a cable to the laptop - is the small box hot at all.

any buttons at the top of keyboard marked like a circle with a vertical line in - thats usually the power switch


----------



## yoneal (Oct 22, 2004)

etaf said:


> possibly the batteries nogood - or the ac adater or the laptop
> did you buy it as a working concern
> 
> do you have a voltmeter?
> ...


 yes, was told all i would have to do was plug in and it was ready to use!!
the small box part of adaptor is warm, has been plugged in abt. 1 hr. now. no, i don't have a voltmeter. i looked on top of keyboard and there is a switch bar that says: ap, then pic of a lock and then a small circle with a squiggly line inside it. the small lite that shud be lit if on is not lit.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the hot box is a good sign at least the power is in the box - if its actually coming out need a voltmeter to check.
try unplugging it and removing the battery - then put it back in again.
have a read here on removing the battery
http://www.pcworld.com/resource/article/0,aid,59303,00.asp

then it may work wothout battery installed - some laptops do - some dont. - if no different plug battery back in - i had a laptop last night would not start and removng and refitting back fixed hit.

put the battey back - and try again.


----------



## yoneal (Oct 22, 2004)

etaf said:


> the hot box is a good sign at least the power is in the box - if its actually coming out need a voltmeter to check.
> try unplugging it and removing the battery - then put it back in again.
> have a read here on removing the battery
> http://www.pcworld.com/resource/article/0,aid,59303,00.asp
> ...


i went and read the article and then tried to get the battery out. there was no way i cud do it. maybe if i was a man i cud!! lol. thank u so much for your help and suggestions. i get madder by the minute and am wondering if i got gyped by the seller!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

possibly, i have never used ebay - can you contact the seller


----------



## yoneal (Oct 22, 2004)

etaf said:


> possibly, i have never used ebay - can you contact the seller


i tried contacting him before i posted problem here. no answers to my email or my phone call, i even left a voice msg. on phone. i guess i have no choice but to see if i can find a repair guy in the closest city and take it to him. of course this being friday nite i will have to wait till monday. thank you so much for all your time and help and if you come up with any other ideas please let me know!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have pm some other members see if they have any further suggestions.
check back before paying out for a repair


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Just plugging the power adapter or putting the battery in will not power on the laptop. There should be a power button on the upper left above the keyboard.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I must say no answers from the seller is not a good sign 

etaf, sounds like you covered everything I would have. I do find it interesting though that there isn't a power button anywhere on the unit itself  How are a restart button? With Windows being windows, and having to do nasty shutdowns, I can't imagine there not being an little button similar to what you find on the front of a real pc, only a tad smaller 

Edited for typo.


----------



## yoneal (Oct 22, 2004)

yes, there is a small button bar on puter above keyboard near screen but pressing it doesn't do anything. i have decided the man sold me a worthless puter and i just lost all my money. i did learn one thing tho, never to buy on ebay!! o, also learned there are nice people like u that are willing to try and help and i thank u so much.
hate to admit i hate being cheated and loosing all that money!!
thanks again


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd definitely report him to ebay.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm sorry about that - i don't use ebay myself - but i also think theres a section where yuo can write a note about the supplier. I know my boys look at that section when they see something they may want - to see how reliable the seller is.
Maybe another poster will comment on handling ebay.

i would make sure you have some idea of cost before you agree to the laptop being fixed.

call the manufactures support line and see if they can help first - the website http://www.chemusa.com/ has contact numbers.

on the website theres a sitemap button - which takes youto the support page and phone number (800) 866-2436.

goodluck


----------

